# Ipod Nano noir ... ibook noir ?



## marcax38 (13 Septembre 2005)

Cool a mon avis mais pour vous ?

Axl


----------



## garfield (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut!
On verrai trop les marques de doigts je pense.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Septembre 2005)

Et les traces de langue sur un ibook c'est pas bô .


----------



## pbas400 (13 Septembre 2005)

il vaut mieux en douter, car tous les PC sont deja Noir...à moins que ça annonce le rapprochement entre SONY et APPLE


----------



## Ycare (13 Septembre 2005)

J'avais déjà lancé l'idée dans le poste sur l'IPod Nano :

Je suis convaincu que par le biais de ces deux ipods monochromes Apple teste les ventes et préférences du public.

Si les indices de marchés s'avèrent favorables il est je pense très probable de voir une gamme d'odinateur Apple débarquer en choix 2 couleurs, comme pour le dernier IPod.

Le noir n'a rien avec avec les vieux PC même de Sony, car si tu regardes la différence entre les noir et blanc sur Apple, et celui sur PC, Apple n'a aucun soucis à se faire quant à son originalité. Un Vaio ferait pâle figure à coté d'une IBook noir.


Un bel IMac tout en noir brillant... miam :love:, moins salissant qu'en blanc (les traces de doigts sur l'Ipod nano noir sont aussi inexistantes que sur le blanc), je pense vraiment qu'Apple aurait tort de se priver.


----------



## pbas400 (13 Septembre 2005)

Pour Info, Toshiba fait deja des noirs brillants


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Septembre 2005)

Quelle bonne idée...
Un ibook noir, série spéciale "six feet under..."
Succés assuré chez tous les croques morts, une profession assez peu courtisée par Apple  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Et quel carton chez les Gothiques !


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Un bel IMac tout en noir brillant... miam :love:, moins salissant qu'en blanc (les traces de doigts sur l'Ipod nano noir sont aussi inexistantes que sur le blanc), je pense vraiment qu'Apple aurait tort de se priver.



Je crains au contraire qu'en noir ça ne soit pire qu'en blanc: mon ibook avait des rayures, mais elles ne se voyaient qu'en regardant de près et selon certains angles. Avec le noir brillant, j'ai peur qu'au contraire, ça ne saute aux yeux


----------



## hunjord (13 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je crains au contraire qu'en noir ça ne soit pire qu'en blanc: mon ibook avait des rayures, mais elles ne se voyaient qu'en regardant de près et selon certains angles. Avec le noir brillant, j'ai peur qu'au contraire, ça ne saute aux yeux


Sans oublier la poussière mon cher Woulf.....cette Sa.......perie de poussière....


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'dis moyen en noir : j'ai un tel sony avec leur coque chai pas quoi simily epoxy satinée brillante là, à peine t'approche la main, t'as des traces de doigts dessus.

Nan, blanc, c'est bien ou alors...

des capots interchangeables et personnalisable, de toutes les couleurs, avec des motifs, etc. Genre, tu te pointes dans un magasine avec ton modele en photo sur une clé usb et le magasin te sort ta coque ibook en 1h.

comment ça je rêve ??


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2005)

Le blanc est extremement salissant dans ma profession,
je fais des revues de presse, du coup j'ai les doigts pleins d'encres de journaux :mouais:
et sur l'iBook ça ne pardonne pas :hein:


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

je trouverais un i book noir assez classe moi


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2005)

Et un ibook gris ?? ah ben merde, c'est un powerbook...


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

voilà ce que ça pourrait être on va lancé une fausse rumeur


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2005)

super goldensun, mais question : il est dispo avec une version française de l'OS ?


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas bon je reconnais que la retouche est pas géniale il reste du blanc cassé quelque part 
en plus je me suis planté je refais la retouche


----------



## NightWalker (13 Septembre 2005)

ColorWare


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

http://www.colorwarepc.com/gallery/ibook/midnight.htm
j'm bien le bleu moi


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2005)

J'aime pas du tout en noir


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas du tout en noir


 Moi non-plus, d'ailleurs je trouve l'iPod nano noir moche...


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2005)

Je préfère le blanc aussi


----------



## yoffy (13 Septembre 2005)

Blanc ! ...le noir c'est trop quelconque et triste .


----------



## Ycare (13 Septembre 2005)

Qui osera me dire que ça c'est pas la classe ?!

Noir et blanc, kif kif, les deux sont "tristes et classiques", les deux sont salissants.
Il est selon moi normal qu'on ai le choix.


----------



## hunjord (13 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Qui osera me dire que ça c'est pas la classe ?!
> 
> Noir et blanc, kif kif, les deux sont "tristes et classiques", les deux sont salissants.
> Il est selon moi normal qu'on ai le choix.



MOI!!!!! 
a part le "steel"....et justement, le blanc n'est pas salissant, je trouve...suffit d'un p'tit coup de I clean de temps en temps et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Idem, c'est vraiment laid, tant l'iBook que le Nano.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2005)

le Nano ca va encore mais en Blanc il n'y a pas photo


----------



## Ycare (14 Septembre 2005)

Discussion stérile tout ça -_-, "les goûts et les couleurs..."

Moi j'aime bien en noir, vous non, et voilà, ya un sondage pour ça dans le poste Ipod Nano il me semble


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

Oui il y a un sondage et l'iPod blanc l'emporte!


----------



## Balooners (14 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> le Nano ca va encore mais en Blanc il n'y a pas photo



Excuse moi, mais sur le iPod Nano tu peux regarder des photos ! Même sur le noir 
 :rateau: 

De toute façon on ne discute pas les coups et les douleurs... :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## kaiser29 (14 Septembre 2005)

c'est marrant comme discussion... 
ma petite pierre a l'edifice: il me semble bien avoir vu un ibook noir dans l'episode de 24H que j'ai regarde hiers soir 
m'enfin, perso, je preferes le blanc.


----------



## paradize (14 Septembre 2005)

Dans la série sex and the city, j'ai vu l'héroîne taper un texte sur un mac portable noir...


----------



## woulf (14 Septembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série sex and the city, j'ai vu l'héroîne taper un texte sur un mac portable noir...



Il traine encore dans les séries, parfois un peu anciennes, des powerbook G3 bronze, lombard ou wallstreet, c'est sûrement un de ceux là 

un ptit lien


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

Fut un temps où j'avais peint (à la bombe) le rectangle beige de mon PC en vert, avec un pochoir noir dessus (celui du coffret "Live shit..." de Metallica pour ceux qui connaissent).

Fut un temps aussi où sur le noir bête de mon PC portable, j'avais collé tout un tas d'autocollants cons (impacts de balle, serpent...)

(Oui, fut un temps où j'avais des goûts de chiotte, mais c'est toujours le cas et ce n'est pas le sujet)

Hors de question que je fasse ce genre de chose sur mon iBook, mais à quand un iBook blanc avec un petit kit de personnalisation (des stickers, des mini bombes de peinture, des pochoirs... 350 euros TTC, au moins...) ?
Ca ça serait de la Apple-Créative-attitude !


----------



## Ycare (14 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Oui il y a un sondage et l'iPod blanc l'emporte!



Cool, j'ai au moins un gout original moi, je ne fais pas parti du troupeau .

La perche est grande, pas taper je rigole :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (18 Septembre 2005)

ah moi je préférerai qu'apple redonne des couleurs à ses mca et ibook ou PB comme dans le temps des mac framboise, orange, pomme ou myrtille 
je trouvais ça vraiment original, et j'ai été très heureuse avec ma petite framboise (abandonnée, mais qui a été à une classe de CP, car je ne pouvais pas avoir l'adsl, j'avais la version 8.5 et même en téléchargeant la 8.6 ça buguait beaucoup à l'époque, impossible à faire fonctionner, j'ai alors acheté un PC, dépitée, et là je reprends bientôt un G5 car décidément, je regrette mon mac)


----------



## Original-VLM (18 Septembre 2005)

marcax38 a dit:
			
		

> Cool a mon avis mais pour vous ?
> 
> Axl



Pourquoi pas des PowerBook Alu aux couleurs de l'iPod Mini


----------



## Original-VLM (18 Septembre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> ah moi je préférerai qu'apple redonne des couleurs à ses mca et ibook ou PB comme dans le temps des mac framboise, orange, pomme ou myrtille
> je trouvais ça vraiment original, et j'ai été très heureuse avec ma petite framboise (abandonnée, mais qui a été à une classe de CP, car je ne pouvais pas avoir l'adsl, j'avais la version 8.5 et même en téléchargeant la 8.6 ça buguait beaucoup à l'époque, impossible à faire fonctionner, j'ai alors acheté un PC, dépitée, et là je reprends bientôt un G5 car décidément, je regrette mon mac)



Sage décision


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2005)

Il me semble qu'ils ont arrêté de faire de la couleur, beaucoup trop difficile à gérer le stock...


----------

